# Save 15% on PIAA Super Silicone Wiper Blades at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, take 15% off PIAA Super Silicone Wiper Blades at PartsForYourCar!*

PIAA's Super Silicone Wiper blades outperform all other blades currently on the market. PIAA blades are resistant to all adverse climates including very hot and very cold weather, as well as high levels of ozone and UV from the sun. They are compatible with any windshield type. Secure a wider field of vision in inclement weather, ensuring greater visibility. Super Silicone coating eliminates or greatly reduces squeak and drag, regardless of the shape of the windshield, providing greater comfort and a quieter ride for passengers. These blades maintains a sharp, clean edge, even after 230,000 operations in testing.

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *PIAA15* during checkout. Offer expires 3/22/11.

GTO uses one 22" and one 20" blade. Click below to purchase:

*PIAA Super Silicone Wiper Blades*



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

